# BLVD ACES SO CALIFAS CHAPTER



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

-Traditional Lowriders: We prefer all years of 2 door Hardtop or Convertible Chevrolet Impala from 1958 to 1987. 60's preferred. All years of Monte Carlos, Cut Dogs, Regals, Grand Prix's, Malibu's, Chevell's, El Camino's, etc.

-Bombs: 1957 Chevrolet 2 door and below all makes and models, 4 door Bombs are accepted 1957 and below.

-Bomb Trucks All years are welcomed.

-Cadillacs: 1990 4 door and up Big Body Broughams. 1982 to 1984 2 doors must have a Euro front end and complete Euro package.

Vehicle Requirements

-Tires: O.G 5.20'S Prefered, 175 / 75 13 or 15, or a suitable tire for that particular vehicle.

-Wheels: Dayton Wire Wheels Prefered. Other knock off style wire wheel may be substituted.

-Paint: All 1960 and up Traditional Lowriders must have a custom candy or Flake paint job or a very clean traditional finish.

-Hydraulics: Hydraulic or air bag system not mandatory but encouraged. Older collectible vehicles may be excluded.

Please send email to [email protected]


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

.....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

....


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

IF YOU OWN A CLEAN TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER AND THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES TO BE PART OF A WINNING TEAM THEN CHECK US OUT AT WWW.BOULEVARDACES.COM OR CALL FLIP


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

*BOULEVARD ACES CAR CLUB*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: more pics of the girl in the flyer


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 26 2006, 11:25 PM~5126423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

already!!!!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

whats up every one .  ill be at the san bernardino show on the 9th


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES reppin' in Cali fo sho', remember we started BlVD ACES in Texas with 1 member "me" now look at us now 3 years past and we got 8 chapters all over Texas, all the way to the east coast in Miami, and now rollin' into L.A. to all the members from that made their commitment since last year to represent the SO CAL CHAPTER, Tony "El Jefe" with a 48 Fleetline, and a Truck of the Year contender, "Cuinn" and his 64 Impala, and "Flip" and his 94 Caddi Fleetwood. Good Luck and to anyone out there that is riding solo in the Los Angeles "SO CAL" area hit us up to join 

BOULEVARD ACES C.C.


www.boulevardaces.com


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

we welcome any one to join our club my contact info is on the flyer


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 26 2006, 11:25 PM~5126423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

DAMN WHERE ARE ALL THE HOMIES FROM CALIFAS AT?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

ATX wazzz here!!!! PASSIN THROUGH FROM THE 512


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

meet up with cuinn had a talk about the club where on the right track . any solo riders in the so cal area call me up my number is on the flyer


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

Homie is on a mission!!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

i went to go pick up the paint mando its right now


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Mar 30 2006, 11:29 AM~5149025
> * i went to go pick up the paint mando its right now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how many members are in the south texas chapter?


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 30 2006, 12:07 PM~5149344
> *how many members are in the south texas chapter?
> *


not many about 8 but alot of us have two cars or more and they are all quality rides you can check us out at the san anto show :biggrin: for us its about quality not quantity maybe you ment el valle ch????????? im answering for southwest


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

wassup Flip I got that package going your way.....BLVD ACES SO CAL putting it down


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE GOOD LUCK ON THE CLUB LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND KICKED BACK ONE DAY SEE YOU AT THE CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC AT ELYSION PARK TALK TO YOU LATER ONCE AGAIN GOOD LUCK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

for sure rob gotta get some thing going on this summer


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Congrats to Big Flip on his 1st show 

Old Memories Car Club (Los Angeles) every first Sunday of the month at the Mc Donalds located at 6350 Washington Blvd in the City of Commerce.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

april 9th san bernardino show


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

good luck ernest & crew... lol u gotta hook me up with a charm like the one u have on the chick that size lol.

well i wish u'll the best in '06


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## TriggerMan (Mar 8, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, IMPERIALS, THE BIG M...& SOO ON....RULE CA!
you guys only have 1 car from LA? you need to have a clean car, not disrespecting the caddy...but all it is is STOCK! with rims...need too show the others that BLVD ACES has a clean quality ride, oh plus the caddy has a big dent? cmon man?...Your trying too hard to advertise.....come with a clean ass traditional ride, then ...speak on it! & stop flossin like you have so many logos! Your car club wont last here in CA..thats for sure....& if you guys say your so big, why dont you guys show @ a lowrider magazine car show? not some small show? we want to see the Aces! not one car!, u guys have a few clean cars...some of them should be in a real car club!...well that's my opinion, call me a hater ..who gives a crap..Im just speakin on you guys, because you should bring in quality cars...not stock ones...especially in LA...If your going to represent , do it big! :biggrin: 

UCE,ROLLERZ,MAGESTICS,IMPERIALS,SOUTHSIDE ECT THEY GOT REPSECT.. THE BUILD REAL STREET RYDAZZ.........

BLVD ACES.........YOU GUYS..??????


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Everyone has to start somewhere, you are comparing us to clubs that have been around for more than 10 to 40 years. Much respect to all the clubs. Dont sweat 1 rider cause he is trying to put it down for his club. We started our club with 1 car and look at us now we rule Texas. Thanks for your opinion, just goes to show that we are getting the recognition, you noticed and you took the time to tell us about it.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TriggerMan_@Apr 19 2006, 06:54 PM~5275638
> *ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, IMPERIALS, THE BIG M...& SOO ON....RULE CA!
> you guys only have 1 car from LA? you need to have a clean car, not disrespecting the caddy...but all it is is STOCK! with rims...need too show the others that BLVD ACES has a clean quality ride, oh plus the caddy has a big dent? cmon man?...Your trying too hard to advertise.....come with a clean ass traditional ride, then ...speak on it! & stop flossin like you have so many logos! Your car club wont last here in CA..thats for sure....& if you guys say your so big, why dont you guys show @ a lowrider magazine car show? not some small show? we want to see the Aces! not one car!, u guys have a few clean cars...some of them should be in a real car club!...well that's my opinion, call me a hater ..who gives a crap..Im just speakin on you guys, because you should bring in quality cars...not stock ones...especially in LA...If your going to represent , do it big! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



dent is no longer there homie just got it fixed for the san bernardino lowrider magazine show . im just out having a good time and showing my club off . we are a new club out here in cali . yeah my cadi is stock for now but just remember that real quality cars take a long time to build and takes alot of money . im just starting off but thats for now . thanks for your 2cents ill be still on the streets and still heading out to shows just holding my own .


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TriggerMan_@Apr 19 2006, 08:54 PM~5275638
> *ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, IMPERIALS, THE BIG M...& SOO ON....RULE CA!
> you guys only have 1 car from LA? you need to have a clean car, not disrespecting the caddy...but all it is is STOCK! with rims...need too show the others that BLVD ACES has a clean quality ride, oh plus the caddy has a big dent? cmon man?...Your trying too hard to advertise.....come with a clean ass traditional ride, then ...speak on it! & stop flossin like you have so many logos! Your car club wont last here in CA..thats for sure....& if you guys say your so big, why dont you guys show @ a lowrider magazine car show? not some small show? we want to see the Aces! not one car!, u guys have a few clean cars...some of them should be in a real car club!...well that's my opinion, call me a hater ..who gives a crap..Im just speakin on you guys, because you should bring in quality cars...not stock ones...especially in LA...If your going to represent , do it big! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:uh: First of all we arent trying to rule CA! And second who made you the "Lowrider God" to try and tell us how to run our game? Whats it to you how many cars we have in CA and what they look like and who are you to judge? FYI the Caddy doesnt have a dent anymore it showed in San Bernadino without it and with a couple of new things on it. It is just a street ride but after seeing him on it and go to a show by himself in CA I give him much respect and stand by him 100%! And who cares how many logos we have I dont remember reading in *your* Lowrider Bible :uh: that we can only have one logo. We have them cause we can! we got it like that homie!! Also what are you talkin about that you never see us at lowrider shows? Here is one of your own posts" I was also wondering if you guys go to big shows like Lowrider? I see alot of big clubs like Magestics,Rollerz only,UCE, Imperials & so on..*but i havent seen an ACE? but i know you guys showed strong in Miami!*just wondering?? " You contradict yourself man! This fool has 7 posts and 5 out of the 7 are towards Blvd Aces....you must be feeling us for you to take the time to notice and reply to us  . Well if you want to see what were all about come down to *San Antonio May 21 The Lowrider Show* so you can see first hand what the Blvd Aces are all about! I'll be there to answer any questions personally  Oh and Much Respect to the above named clubs that have been doing their thing for years :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Very well said Mando, you are right we do have it like that.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yall know its probably jay del rio right.  

anyways, much respect to all the blvd aces uffin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

You are probably right hotstuff, fucken Jay del rio, or a copy cat....thanks for the props and say hello to Rodney from RO in San Antonio thats my homie..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TriggerMan_@Apr 19 2006, 06:54 PM~5275638
> *ROLLERZ ONLY, USO, IMPERIALS, THE BIG M...& SOO ON....RULE CA!
> you guys only have 1 car from LA? you need to have a clean car, not disrespecting the caddy...but all it is is STOCK! with rims...need too show the others that BLVD ACES has a clean quality ride, oh plus the caddy has a big dent? cmon man?...Your trying too hard to advertise.....come with a clean ass traditional ride, then ...speak on it! & stop flossin like you have so many logos! Your car club wont last here in CA..thats for sure....& if you guys say your so big, why dont you guys show @ a lowrider magazine car show? not some small show? we want to see the Aces! not one car!, u guys have a few clean cars...some of them should be in a real car club!...well that's my opinion, call me a hater ..who gives a crap..Im just speakin on you guys, because you should bring in quality cars...not stock ones...especially in LA...If your going to represent , do it big! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TRIGGERMAN DONT HIDE BEHIND A SCREEN NAME! I DONT THINK IT JAY FROM DEL-RIO, I THINK THE SCREEN NAME SAYS IT ALL! BUT ANYWAYS WHY YOU SWEATING US ACES??? IT SEEMS TO ME LOOKING AT YOUR POST THAT YOUR NOTHIN BUT A HATER!!! I KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND I AM GONNA SEE YOU SOON YOU CANT HIDE BEHIND A SCREEN NAME FOREVER!!! FLIP KEEP DOIN THE DAMN THANG! OH AND TRIGGERMAN LOL WHAT KIND OF RIDE DO YOU HAVE!!! WHAT CLUB ARE YOU FROM??? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE 4 LOWRIDIN LATELY??? FUCK IT KEEP HATING YOUR MAKING US STRONGER KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :biggrin: 

OH P.S. IP CHECK N' EFFECT LETS SEE WHO YOU REALLY ARE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2006, 07:42 AM~5278096
> *yall know its probably jay del rio right.
> 
> anyways, much respect to all the blvd aces uffin:
> *


WHUT UP HOMIE SEE YOU IN S.A.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 20 2006, 09:52 AM~5278603
> *WHUT UP HOMIE SEE YOU IN S.A.!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP AZTEC??????

PC BANGERS ARE SOME FUNNY SHIT HUH!!!!!!!!!

TAKE CARE HOMIE DONT LET THESE LAMES BOTHER YOU


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown+Apr 20 2006, 10:24 AM~5278434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up, and yes you will


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN, BEING HATED ON THIS MUCH MUST MEAN WE'RE UP THERE NOW HUH. FOR A BULLSHIT CLUB WE ARE SURE GETTIN NOTICED. :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

just noticed the pic of my ride with my sis on sitting on the back bumper damn i have to stop smoking u can see all my cigg butts on the floor lol


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2006, 09:42 AM~5278096
> *yall know its probably jay del rio right.
> 
> anyways, much respect to all the blvd aces uffin:
> *


ya I dont think its jay either he talks more shit :roflmao: ! Thanks for he props homie


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH BEFORE I STICK AN AK47 IN IT!  :ugh: :guns: :wave:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2006, 12:22 PM~5279373
> *KEEP MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH BEFORE I STICK AN AK47 IN IT!   :ugh:  :guns:  :wave:
> *


see thats jay.... sup


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

sup mando


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 20 2006, 12:38 PM~5279516
> *sup mando
> *


sup gotta run gotta go make them dollars i'll call you later flip


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn IMPOSTERS :uh: , HEY WHAT HAPPEND TO THAT LESBIAN TRICK''LUXURY''? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

im heading out to chicano park on saturday i want to hit the lay it low picnic but damn its chicano park on the same day


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5279530
> *Damn  IMPOSTERS :uh: , HEY WHAT HAPPEND TO THAT LESBIAN TRICK''LUXURY''? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD SHE PASSED AWAY? :dunno: THAT SHE OVERDOSED ON SEMON? :0 R.I.P BABY GIRL WELL MISS YOU! :angel: ''I GUESS THIS IS WHAT IT SOUNDS LIKE WHEN DOVES CRY''?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin: '' YOU WANNA THROW???"" :0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Apr 19 2006, 09:40 PM~5276158
> *Everyone has to start somewhere, you are comparing us to clubs that have been around for more than 10 to 40 years. Much respect to all the clubs. Dont sweat 1 rider cause he is trying to put it down for his club. We started our club with 1 car and look at us now we rule Texas. Thanks for your opinion, just goes to show that we are getting the recognition, you noticed and you took the time to tell us about it.
> 
> 
> ...


you guys got real nice rides but rule texas :dunno: bout that


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

venture outside a ula event and you'll see what blvd aces is all about. :biggrin:


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 20 2006, 12:59 PM~5280216
> *you guys got real nice rides but rule texas  :dunno: bout that
> *


 :0 QVO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 20 2006, 01:56 PM~5280963
> *venture outside a ula event and you'll see what blvd aces is all about. :biggrin:
> *


NO WHUT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

ALREADY MY BLVD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Flip,
It was cool talking to you.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

likewise you know the club is here ill talk to you later


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Whats up Flip, Jefe, great job reppin the "ACES"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I met up with Flip yesterday.Great guy.He really cares about the club.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Flip is a great guy glad to have on board. Hey kustombuilder 
you build models? I got a large collection of models, diecast, hot wheels, jada, and more big fan of the model lowriders.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I sure do.I have been building for a longggggggg time.I love it.Did you look at my pic site?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 07:32 AM~5323458
> *I sure do.I have been building for a longggggggg time.I love it.Did you look at my pic site?
> *


MAN IF YOU EVER COME ACROSS A MODEL 1957 BUICK SPECIAL LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH $$$ TO HAVE YOU BUILD A MODEL OF MY CAR


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

there was a 1957 Buick Roadmaster 2 door hardtop.but i dont know what the diffrence in that and yours?


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 03:25 PM~5326999
> *there was a 1957 Buick Roadmaster 2 door hardtop.but i dont know what the diffrence in that and yours?
> *


THATS PROBLY CLOSE ENOUGH


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Go check it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-AMT-1957-BUICK-RO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i just say the website for LAZERWERKS.On there the plaque for your club is diffrent than the one flip showed me.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 04:55 PM~5327544
> *i just say the website for LAZERWERKS.On there the plaque for your club is diffrent than the one flip showed me.
> *


NO ITS THE SAME ITS JUST THE CARDS IN THE BACK....A COUPLE OF THE PLAQUES HAVE THOSE THEY ARE REMOVABLE. THAT BUICK IS CLOSE ENOUGH CAN YOU CUSTOMIZE IT WITH WHEELS N PAINT TO LOOK LIKE MINE?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ya.I think the card set it off.i like it with the cards.Hell ya i will hook it up for you.Just get the card and pics of yours and its on.Is there alot of detail to your paint?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

by the looks of your car on the website.it looks easy.i would need to know what colors you used and alot of pics from all angles.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*~SABES QUE ACES KEEP DOING YOUR THING EVERYBODY HAS TO START SOMEWHERE~*
:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 05:13 PM~5327682
> *by the looks of your car on the website.it looks easy.i would need to know what colors you used and alot of pics from all angles.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE ITS KANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A BLUE BASE SOME VIOLET PEARL PATTERNS AND SOME GOLD LEAF, I'LL GIVE YOU SOME DETAILED PICS AFTER I GET THE CAR SO SHOULD I BUY THE ONE YOU SHOWED ME? CAN YOU PUT WIRE WHEELS ON IT?


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 27 2006, 05:20 PM~5327726
> *~SABES QUE ACES KEEP DOING YOUR THING EVERYBODY HAS TO START SOMEWHERE~
> :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: THATS WHAT I SAY!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Apr 21 2006, 09:56 PM~5290418
> *ALREADY MY BLVD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Yo D-Town....I think Kobe needs to get the MVP

lol & i do agree with you, when you say Fuck the Mavs!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

oh hell yea.I have the wire wheels already.  just keep me posted.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 05:39 PM~5327836
> *oh hell yea.I have the wire wheels already.  just keep me posted.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOMIE THANKS!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

you got it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 27 2006, 03:20 PM~5327726
> *~SABES QUE ACES KEEP DOING YOUR THING EVERYBODY HAS TO START SOMEWHERE~
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ALL 817 ACES PLEASE CALL ME AT 817-231-2596 ARE GOOD FRIEND JUAN AKA "PANCHO" IS GOING THROUGH SOME REALLY TOUGH TIMES RIGHT NOW AND OUR BROTHER NEEDS OUR HELP WE HAVE DONE TOY DRIVES, FUNDRAISERS FOR SCHOOLS AND HAVE DONE A GOOD JOB! LET'S JOIN UP TOGETHER AND HELP OUR FRIEND JUAN, HIS WIFE NANCY IS IN VERY SERIOUS CONDITION AND THE DOCTORS HAVE DONE ALL THEY CAN. ALL 817 ACES WE NEED YOUR SUPPORT ON THIS, PLEASE GIVE YOUR DONATIONS TO ELMA, OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY JUAN!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

As a possible future Ace.I would like to help.let me know were to send the money.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2006, 07:22 AM~5331793
> *As a possible future Ace.I would like to help.let me know were to send the money.
> *


THANKS HOMIE! I AM SURE YOU WILL MAKE A GREAT MEMEBER! PLEASE SEND A PM TO BIG E!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 27 2006, 04:34 PM~5327803
> *Yo D-Town....I think Kobe needs to get the MVP
> 
> lol & i do agree with you, when you say Fuck the Mavs!
> ...


IF KOBE DOESNT GET MVP SOMETHINGS WRONG. HE IS BEING MENTIONED WITH WILT, BAYLOR AND M.J.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: MAN FUCK KOBE! :


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ahhh.No thank you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up flip.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

sup david . whats going on


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just here.working.trying to save up for the car.


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

cool keep saving up . im getting my interior done in about 3 weeks


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

SO CAL PROSPECT


----------



## BLVDKing (May 13, 2006)

BLVD ACES MY HOMIE KNOWS SOME OF YOU GUYS, GOOD PEOPLE, NICE CARS.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam thats nice.BLVD ACES SO CALIFAS CHAPTER is going to be big.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

WAS UP FLIP I WISH I LIVED IN CALI SO WE COULD GO CRUISING THE *"BOULEVARD" *IN MY TOY


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Q-vo ACES? Being the only member of our club currently out of state,i know what your boy in Cali is going through. Keep representing to the fullest and good luck on your new chapter! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@May 14 2006, 11:46 AM~5426808
> *Q-vo ACES?  Being the only member of our club currently out of state,i know what your boy in Cali is going through. Keep representing to the fullest and good luck on your new chapter!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE THANKS HOMEBOY AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5426816
> *:thumbsup:  ORALE THANKS HOMEBOY  AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO
> *



Thanks Homie! Right now I'm in the process of trying to go back! Nothing like Texas!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YO FLIP , I WISH YOU AND BLVD ACES THE BEST FOR THE SO CAL CHAPTER.. :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@May 14 2006, 09:46 AM~5426808
> *Q-vo ACES?  Being the only member of our club currently out of state,i know what your boy in Cali is going through. Keep representing to the fullest and good luck on your new chapter!  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie . keep your head up out there and be proud of showing your club out there its hard but its worth it to have pride in your club


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 14 2006, 09:22 AM~5426704
> *WAS UP FLIP I WISH I LIVED IN CALI SO WE COULD GO CRUISING THE "BOULEVARD" IN MY TOY
> 
> 
> ...



i wished you where here as well. but you know theres gonna be a chance when we do get to hit the blvd together


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@May 14 2006, 11:24 AM~5427343
> *YO FLIP , I WISH YOU AND BLVD ACES THE BEST FOR THE SO CAL CHAPTER.. :biggrin:
> *



thanks bird


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: yo fellas


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

not a prospect any more vic and fabi joined the family today welcome to the club homies


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Awsome flip.Im happy for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning ACES :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2006, 06:45 AM~5437277
> *Good morning ACES  :wave:
> *


good afternoon lol im on late lol whats up david


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Just here bro.Saving saving saving for my caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

What up Aces. Still trying to get my projects done since the move up to Ventura County. But I am still down for the Aces and I plan on representin Blvd Aces when my stuff is done. Just an FYI. When Ernest and I talked about starting a So Cal Chapter back in Feb 2005 we had many riders that were into it. But, as we started to lay it out that this club was about familia, rides and brotherhood many of them backed off. We wanted "Quality not Quantity". I was not afraid to push back and run the risk of losing potential members if they were not the right people to represent the Aces.
I think Flip is a perfect example of what kind of members we want reppin Blvd. Aces. I think Kustom Builder has a great attitude although he does not yet have his Caddy and some of the newest members show great potential.
I want to stress that although we are in Califas, we want to blow up big and strong just like our familia in Texas where it all started. Texas has shown us the way and now we can emulate their style and keep the Aces movement going strong and with quality.
Califas members and potential members lets unite to start getting this thing going and Texas members give us a holler with any recommendations and thoughts.

Peace


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Amen Jefe.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up Aces :wave:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Sup Kustombuilder. How are the caddy plans moving along?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

plans are moving.just need to save up some more.Its hard with a house payment and family.but im getting there.whats up with you.when you coming down to LA.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@May 18 2006, 12:11 PM~5451460
> *What up Aces. Still trying to get my projects done since the move up to Ventura County. But I am still down for the Aces and I plan on representin Blvd Aces when my stuff is done. Just an FYI. When Ernest and I talked about starting a So Cal Chapter back in Feb 2005 we had many riders that were into it. But, as we started to lay it out that this club was about familia, rides and brotherhood many of them backed off. We wanted "Quality not Quantity". I was not afraid to push back and run the risk of losing potential members if they were not the right people to represent the Aces.
> I think Flip is a perfect example of what kind of members we want reppin Blvd. Aces. I think Kustom Builder has a great attitude although he does not yet have his Caddy and some of the newest members show great potential.
> I want to stress that although we are in Califas, we want to blow up big and strong just like our familia in Texas where it all started. Texas  has shown us the way and now we can emulate their style and keep the Aces movement going strong and with quality.
> ...


JEFE HIT IT RIGHT ON THE MONEY ITS ALL ABOUT OUR MEMBERS, FLIP STARTED OUT WITH A CADDY AND WHEELS, WHICH HONESTLY HAD ALOT OF US WONDERING BUT HE HAS BEEN ADDING THIS AND THAT EVERY CHANCE HE GETS, HE KEEPS IMPROVING AND THIS GUY HAS HEART. SHOWING BY YOURSELF AND REPPING A CLUB SOLO AT SHOWS, SHOWS DEDICATION.HE IS CONSTANTLY STRIVING TO IMPROVE THE CAR AND THE CLUB.WE ARE ALL ABOUT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY....*BLVD ACES WE'RE OUT TO MAKE OUR MARK ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE!*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@May 18 2006, 12:11 PM~5451460
> *What up Aces. Still trying to get my projects done since the move up to Ventura County. But I am still down for the Aces and I plan on representin Blvd Aces when my stuff is done. Just an FYI. When Ernest and I talked about starting a So Cal Chapter back in Feb 2005 we had many riders that were into it. But, as we started to lay it out that this club was about familia, rides and brotherhood many of them backed off. We wanted "Quality not Quantity". I was not afraid to push back and run the risk of losing potential members if they were not the right people to represent the Aces.
> I think Flip is a perfect example of what kind of members we want reppin Blvd. Aces. I think Kustom Builder has a great attitude although he does not yet have his Caddy and some of the newest members show great potential.
> I want to stress that although we are in Califas, we want to blow up big and strong just like our familia in Texas where it all started. Texas  has shown us the way and now we can emulate their style and keep the Aces movement going strong and with quality.
> ...


 Sounds like your headed in the right direction :biggrin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 23 2006, 11:01 AM~5480866
> *JEFE HIT IT RIGHT ON THE MONEY ITS ALL ABOUT OUR MEMBERS, FLIP STARTED OUT WITH A CADDY AND WHEELS, WHICH HONESTLY HAD ALOT OF US WONDERING BUT HE HAS BEEN ADDING THIS AND THAT EVERY CHANCE HE GETS, HE KEEPS IMPROVING AND THIS GUY  HAS HEART. SHOWING BY YOURSELF AND REPPING A CLUB SOLO AT SHOWS, SHOWS DEDICATION.HE IS CONSTANTLY STRIVING TO IMPROVE THE CAR AND THE CLUB.WE ARE ALL ABOUT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY....BLVD ACES WE'RE OUT TO MAKE OUR MARK ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE!
> *



THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2006, 09:26 AM~5480086
> *plans are moving.just need to save up some more.Its hard with a house payment and family.but im getting there.whats up with you.when you coming down to LA.
> *


Homie, I'll be making a few trips down that way real soon. I trying to hook up a painter for my bomb. Also hoping to have Chino at C & L help me finish off my truck.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY JEFE WHAT YEAR IS YOUR BOMB AGAIN?


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

48 Aerosedan Fleetline. How about you homie......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

1946 chevy fleetmaster!


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Homeboy,
I was checkin pix of the 46, that is a firme ride bro. You going to take that to S.D.
Also, any hookups for swamp coolers. I need one for my Fleetline.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Thats right Jefe :thumbsup: much props to you and to Flip, that crazy vato has alot of cora for the ACES. Good members are hard to find, glad to know SO CAL ACES are well represented.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP TO MY SO CAL ACES. IM A SO. CAL TRANSPLANT TO TX MYSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 19 2006, 05:11 PM~5633999
> *IM A SO. CAL TRANSPLANT TO TX MYSELF.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHATS UP ACES...FLIP WASSSS UPPPPPPP..LIKE MY PIC.... :rofl:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

happy 4th to everyone


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up homies.Hope you had a good 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 14 2006, 11:22 AM~5426704
> *WAS UP FLIP I WISH I LIVED IN CALI SO WE COULD GO CRUISING THE "BOULEVARD" IN MY TOY
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, your ride is baddass


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2006, 09:58 AM~5718662
> *Damn, your ride is baddass
> *



x2


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2006, 09:58 AM~5718662
> *Damn, your ride is baddass
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! I'M STILL WORKING ON IT  IT NEEDED SOME *JUNK IN THE TRUNK* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Jul 6 2006, 01:49 AM~5723280
> *THANKS HOMIE!! I'M STILL WORKING ON IT   IT NEEDED SOME JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT, SOME *RED X*?:0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GettinHiC (Oct 5, 2005)

What up Aces. You homeboys have been puttin it down! When you comin to Nor Califas? :0 

Keep doing what your doing homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT PART OF THE NORTH IS UR CHAPTER BASED


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

flip.you going to compton?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Wheres CAli at???????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 23 2007, 02:10 PM~7336485
> *Wheres CAli at???????
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Spoke with Flip and Ernest... both super cool guys. 

Flip claims some of the boys are overseas with the USMC. When they get back this summer there are plans for the so Cal chapter to get moving. I know E is excited about a west coast chapter. Let's see what happens! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GettinHiC_@Jul 18 2006, 10:05 PM~5799884
> *What up Aces.  You homeboys have been puttin it down!  When you comin to Nor Califas?  :0
> 
> Keep doing what your doing homies.  :thumbsup:
> *


 Waiting in you homie, get your hoimies together and lets ride on th BLVD.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Feb 27 2007, 06:33 PM~7367270
> *Spoke with Flip and Ernest... both super cool guys.
> 
> Flip claims some of the boys are overseas with the USMC. When they get back this summer there are plans for the so Cal chapter to get moving. I know E is excited about a west coast chapter. Let's see what happens!  :biggrin:
> *


This summer will be reppin hard in SO CAL...


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

WANT TO GIVE YOUR CLUB AN INVITE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE










REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show" 
March 24, 2007 in the City of Lakewood, CA. 

Held at: *“Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to “The HOP”.Come support our "Easter Car Show" in the City of Lakewood, CA. 

Held on: Sat., March 24, 2007. Time: 12:00 pm –6:00 pm. 
Cost: $20.00 Cars, $15.00 Motorcycles and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes.

Address of Event:

Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*

All Donations will go out to a worthy Charity. So Come out and have a good time. There will be Trophies Awarded, Raffles and D.J. Music for Entertainment.

Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS Car Club 


Go to our Website for more information: www.reflectionscarclub.com


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@Feb 27 2007, 07:33 PM~7367270
> *Spoke with Flip and Ernest... both super cool guys.
> 
> Flip claims some of the boys are overseas with the USMC. When they get back this summer there are plans for the so Cal chapter to get moving. I know E is excited about a west coast chapter. Let's see what happens!  :biggrin:
> *


i wish flip the best.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

